# Surefire 8AX Commander vs Streamlight Stinger



## pevtsovy (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to buy a new flashlight for work. I had a Stinger for 10 years that just gave up the ghost. I have several Surefires and have been very impressed. How does the Surefire 8AX stack up against the Stinger? I have several LED lights already, but I need a duty-sized incandescent.

Thanks, 

Al


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 8, 2009)

*Pevtsovy, welcome to CPF.*

I've used both the original Streamlight Stinger and Surefire 8NX for years at work. They both have pro's and con's. They are about the same brightness. The 8NX/8AX has a much better beam than the Stinger and the new X80 bulbs seem to throw better than my older ones. You have to take out the 8NX battery to charge it, not so with the Stinger. But then again, you get two batteries with the 8AX. When the Stinger is dead the whole light is out of action because it is on the charger unless you have bought another battery. The Stinger on/off switch is on the body. The Surefire 8AX is on the tailcap with no clicky function. Twist on off only. Some officers have a concern that having to use two hands to twist the light on for say a traffic stop takes their weapon hand away from the ready position so a clicky tailcap may be an advantage.

I have moved away from both of them. First, I think the price difference of the aluminum 8AX is too much of a premium over the nitrolon 8NX. Second, neither of these lights are upgradeable. 
Both are rechargeable, which is important to LE work, since the light will be used extensively every day but offer no way to run them when the rechargeable battery dies. 

I have moved to a light the same size but upgradeable, more flexible and brighter. The Surefire 9P. You have the option of buying two rechargeable protected 17500 li-ion batteries to power the light and then use 3 123 primaries when the rechargeables run out. This can be an important consideration. You can use the rechargeables day in and day out. When you get stuck on some extended shift, callout, or local disaster, you have comfort knowing the extra 123 batteries in your bag can be used to keep the same light running, in the same place on your belt in the same pouch. No new muscle memory to learn. A Surefire SC1 spares carrier with an extra incan bulb or LED bulb and 6 123 batteries in the carrier can be enough to carry you through an extended deployment.
If you want to stick with an incandescent light you can use the P90 or or buy one of the excellent incandescent aftermarket bulbs from Lumens Factory. If you are happy with the level of brightness you can stay with the P90. The P90 bulb is about the same brightness as the Stinger and 8AX but now you have the flexibility to use other bulbs that are brighter such as the Lumens Factory HO-9. When and if you decide to go LED, you can upgrade the light to many excellent offerings such as a Malkoff M60. You can also choose from a number of tailcaps such as a clicky.

You may not be interested but, to take it one step further another but more expensive solution is to get a LEEF 2x18500 body and put Surefire bezel and tailcap on it. Now you can run two higher capacity protected 18500 li-ion batteries that can power a Lumens Factory EO-9 which even brighter still in the same form factor. You retain the ability to use 3 123 primaries and/or upgrade to LED.

It is my opinion, after using both in the past, that the 9P platform provides you with more flexiblity in almost everyway. You could also use a Surefire 6P with a one cell extender on it called the A19. You will get the same size light as a 9P. This would give you even more flexiblity to remove the one cell extender, change bulbs, and use the two cell light when assignments change out to plain clothes.


Here are some past threads regarding law enforcement light recommendations.

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 1)

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 2) 

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 3)


----------



## BIGLOU (Feb 9, 2009)

I used both of these lights and found that the streamlight rechargable battery holds its charge longer than the surefire one. I could leave my streamlight in my locker and come back a few weeks later and it still has a charge and with the surefire its always drained. If you go with the streamlight get xt it has the momentary and a clicky tailcap and get the piggyback kit it comes with two batteries. Also checkout the surefire 9an commader its dual output 140 lumens/20 lumens. GL


----------



## nein166 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have both a 8AX and 8NX and find the 8NX to be a better incand. 
Its Nitrolon so it is lighter (not great if you need to use it as a weapon)
Doesn't get as hot to hold (could be a con in cold weather, but then the Aluminum is cold as ice when not in use)
And the lens is Lexan so if dropped it won't crack like the glass in the 8AX(but if a lens cracks Surefire will send a whole replacement bezel)

I upgraded my 8AX to LED with my custom modification and the metal body is needed to dissipate the LEDs heat.
But I keep a 8NX in my locker with the X80 Bulb.
Unfortunately this is an off size Lamp Assembly and no one makes a good upgrade. 
But I also assure you the beam is much better than a Stinger and brighter. 
I believe it is brighter due to smooth beam where as the stinger is more like a maglight with artifacts.






Batteries can be upgraded to Hi Capacity NiMH. 
The SF charger I have can be made to charge NiMH, I just installed a switch on the PCB so I can go from NiCd to NiMH.
Sorry I didn't get a picture of the switch. Just change the jumper wire on SW1 to Center and Left to make it a NiMH Charger Only.




I rebuilt the NiCd B90 (1800mAh) Batteries into 4500mAh NiMH Sticks.
I carry a spare charged battery and can change it in the field. 
The ability to swap the battery outweighs the convenience of the Stingers wall charger. 
Like others said you loose the whole light while the Stinger is recharging.

Good luck on your search and feel free to ask any questions,
Welcome to CandlePowerForums

Brian


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2009)

I also have used both on duty for several years each and agree with others here in that the output is very close between the two. The SF to me did feel a little better in my hands where the Stinger to me did seem to be a little more compact. It has been some years since I carried either however if I remember correct the Stinger had a tighter spot where the SF seemed to light up an entire room with a little better sidespill while maintaining decent throw. 

I can not complain at all about either light as far as toughness as both have been passed to others and are still working as far as I know going on 12 years now. I swapped to something else simply as there were other options available at a higher power output while keeping similiar runtime and size.

Both are proven lights and if I had to choose one of your two choices it would have to be the SureFire. I like the design a little better personally and the resale value is always pretty good if you decide to later sale it and go to something else.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just noticed that OpticsHQ has a good sale on all the SF rechargeables in the Marketplace


----------



## pevtsovy (Feb 9, 2009)

NEIN166 you just saved me $60! I ordered the 8AX from opticshq! Thanks, 

Al


----------



## nein166 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Buy! let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Policetacteam (Feb 10, 2009)

I have also used both and I would have to agree with most everyone else. I like the Surefire 8AX better is some regards. The Surefire did feel much more solid in my hands. The light is very tough and will last you for years to come. I hated that the 8AX did not have a constant-on slickie. Having used the Streamlight Stinger XT for about 8 years I became very use to that. They both use incans which I have become less and less fond of. My personal oppinion is find something that is still rechareable but brighter! LED's won't break if dropped like incans. If you are sold on that yellowish glow from incans look into getting a Malkoff warm. Same mildly yellowish tint with all of the benefits of LED (longer run times, brighter, less prone to breakage, etc.). Either lights are duty worthy...just explore all of your options. Good luck!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you tell me what charger you have there, Nein? And/or how you made that LED dropin upgrade for the 8AX?


----------



## nein166 (Aug 14, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> Can you tell me what charger you have there, Nein? And/or how you made that LED dropin upgrade for the 8AX?


Well the charger is the SF CN400 that came with the 8AX, but there are numerous different versions all bearing the same name. 
All you'd need to do if you have this charger model is desolder the jumper wire from the SW1 points 2 and 3 and put the jumper on 1 and 2. That way it uses the NiMH charging circuit. Granted its not the best charger since I found it still kills the batteries over time. Your better off buying a normal hobby charger for r/c packs and the like. Build up some battery sticks from Sub-C cells with tabs, you can dissect a B90 to get the contact ring.
Without unscrewing it you can tell if yours can be changed to charge NiMH batteries.
Under the sticker there is a rectangular hole in the metal back plate. Feel for it through the sticker, or just open it and see whats inside. There is a FET heatsinked to the metal back plate.







I made a thread detailing the build of my light engine. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167055

Currently the X80LED is in pieces in mothballs since Milkyspit modified my 8AX 

If your interested in my X80LED PM me. I can get it working and sell it to you


----------

